# U.P. Pig



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thought you guys might want to see this fish I got today. One of six we put in the boat, but this one is a beast!! 51 X 26 and carried the girth to the tail. All fish were caught on our Musky Rockets.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

WOW what a beast I almost spit my coffee out!!! 

Very, very nice I can't get enough of how beautiful those St. Clair (correct?) spotted Muskies are.

Looks like the feed bags are ON 

Thanks for posting RJ....AWESOME

MS


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Holy sh*t, that thing is huge.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW Rod!!!!!!!!!!!

You always post some big musky's this time of year. Those fish look so clean and healthy. Incredible fishery!


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

what a beauty, any guess how much that thing might weight?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

If you go by the musky calculator she would go around 43 lbs. That is my best guess, we get them back in the water very quickly, measure them in the water and then send them on their way.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

wowzer!!!:B


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, my son had to one up me....we went out today and he got this beast...
Bite has been off the hook to say the least!!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

good golly miss molly that's a pig


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

I don't know what to say......unbelievable slaying! 
Some of the best Musky photos I've seen in a long time.

Congrats

MS


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

congrats to you and your son, both fish are pigs, awesome job!!!

Etch


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Beautiful fish, good job to you both.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice Fish....What were the measuements of the second one since it was bigger than the first....I like giving them as 51-26-43


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was amazed by your fish...then I saw your sons. He's a big dude and that fish makes him look small.

To fool fish that size, year after year, a guy has to be using special baits. Those Musky Rockets are just that.

Congrats to you both, Rod.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'm with Vince. I was thinking about how many WOWs I was going to type as I was scrolling down after seeing your fish. Then WOW WOW WOW your son"s fish looks absolutely huge. What did she measure?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys....

Madmac, 
My sons fish was getting really squirrley so we got her back and didn't get a tape on her, my guess is 52"??? Either one wasn't our biggest so we really didn't need the numbers. They were nice fish though!!!

Rod


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Must be how he's holding it out. Looks bigger. They are both beauts.


----------

